# PubMed- Protocol for a randomized controlled study of Iyengar yoga for youth with irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Protocol for a randomized controlled study of Iyengar yoga for youth with irritable bowel syndrome.*

Trials. 2011 Jan 18;12(1):15

Authors: Evans S, Cousins L, Tsao JC, Sternlieb B, Zeltzer LK

ABSTRACT: INTRODUCTION: Irritable bowel syndrome affects as many as 14% of high school-aged students. Symptoms include discomfort in the abdomen, along with diarrhea and/or constipation and other gastroenterological symptoms that can significantly impact quality of life and daily functioning. Emotional stress appears to exacerbate symptoms suggesting that mind-body interventions reducing arousal may prove beneficial. Symptoms often first appear in childhood and adolescence, making the early manifestation of the syndrome important to understand. The current study will focus on young people aged 14-26 years. The study will test the potential benefits of Iyengar yoga on clinical symptoms, psychospiritual functioning and visceral sensitivity. Yoga is thought to bring physical, psychological and spiritual benefits to practitioners and has been associated with reduced stress and pain. Through its focus on restoration and use of props, Iyengar yoga is especially designed for physically compromised individuals. An extensive and standardized teacher-training program support Iyengar yoga's reliability and safety. It is hypothesized that yoga will be feasible with less than 20% attrition; and the yoga group will demonstrate significantly improved outcomes compared to controls, with physiological and psychospiritual mechanisms contributing to improvements. METHODS: Sixty irritable bowel syndrome patients aged 14-26 will be randomly assigned to a standardized 6-week twice weekly Iyengar yoga group-based program or a wait-list usual care control group. The groups will be compared on the primary clinical outcomes of irritable bowel syndrome symptoms, quality of life and global improvement at post-treatment and 2-month follow-up. Secondary outcomes will include visceral pain sensitivity assessed with a standardized laboratory task (water load task), functional disability and psychospiritual variables including catastrophizing, self-efficacy, mood, acceptance and mindfulness. Mechanisms of action involved in the proposed beneficial effects of yoga upon clinical outcomes will be explored, and include the mediating effects of visceral sensitivity, increased psychospiritual resources, regulated autonomic nervous system responses and regulated hormonal stress response assessed via salivary cortisol. Trial registration: ClinicalTrials.gov NCT01107977.

PMID: 21244698 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

